# Ruger American VS. Savage Axis



## kudumaned (Jan 4, 2010)

welder72 said:


> Is that a Vortex Crossfire scope? I have that setup in .308 and I love it.


I have the Ruger Go Wild and had issues with feeding. Fortunately there's a Youtube video that addresses this. I cut down the spring in the magazine and it feeds much better now. If i had known i probably would have went with the Win XPR that has the Abolt action and mag.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> No secret I love Savage. Accuracy wise they are the best, but none of them are much worse so it isn’t really a solid point. They all have that “cheap” feel unless you jump a couple hundred more into the next step up. Then I would say Savage 110 hands down.
> 
> That Ruger @Luv2hunteup poster looks awesome! When I was looking, I checked out the TC Ventures and was really unimpressed. Super boring and nothing stood out, but my buddy has a couple that he got on cheap Black Friday deals and he loves them all. Multiple calibers and had used them out of state and in state. He said they are super solid for a no nonsense hunting rifle, I wouldn’t over look them.


.

Super boring?

you must not like houge rubber inserts in the stock? 3 shot guarantee from tc? Weathershield metal protection or 5r barrel, and adjustable trigger

everything impressed me with the TC venture

you must of been looking at the tc compass


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

welder72 said:


> Is that a Vortex Crossfire scope? I have that setup in .308 and I love it.


I vote Ruger only because I love my .308 it’s a sweet shooting rifle, deadly accurate with my vortex diamondback scope. But the TC Venture would get some very serious consideration.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

welder72 said:


> I have decided to buy a 350 Legend. Got it narrowed down to these two choices. I have a Ruger American in .308 and I love it. .308 is illegal on public ground in Indiana,350 Legend isn't. Around $225 more for the Ruger, what do you guys think?


I have two of the savage axis' one in .308 and one in 6.5 Creedmoor. I put a 20 dollar trigger kit in them from M-carbo and they flat out shoot I'm not going to lie they are both shooting three shot groups touching at 100 yards. I have two ruger m77s. One in 30-06 and one in .270, they are good shooting guns but I hate to admit they have taken the back seat to my savage axis' during hunting season. They are just great shooting rifles...


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> I put a 20 dollar trigger kit in them from M-carbo


Thanks for that very timely post! I bought the Savage Axis in 350 Legend at Cabela's Black Friday sale. Trigger was quite heavy (knew it didn't have AccuTrigger, but figured what the heck for $240). Will be ordering the trigger kit this week.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Cat Power said:


> .
> 
> Super boring?
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct. I am sorry I got that wrong. I was referring to the Compass. 

Well, now I gotta check out a Venture. I like everything you mentioned!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

jiggin is livin said:


> No secret I love Savage. Accuracy wise they are the best, but none of them are much worse so it isn’t really a solid point. They all have that “cheap” feel unless you jump a couple hundred more into the next step up. Then I would say Savage 110 hands down.
> 
> That Ruger @Luv2hunteup poster looks awesome! When I was looking, I checked out the TC Ventures and was really unimpressed. Super boring and nothing stood out, but my buddy has a couple that he got on cheap Black Friday deals and he loves them all. Multiple calibers and had used them out of state and in state. He said they are super solid for a no nonsense hunting rifle, I wouldn’t over look them.


i will be upgrading to the 110 storm for next season. I have one in 7mm and really like it. I see they are offering it in 350 so I think that will be my “daughters” next rifle


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

I know this isn’t in you’re two choices but the Winchester is a very nice gun. I bought this exact gun and absolutely could not be happier, absolute tack driver and a dang good scope for a combo imo https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...rifle-with-vortex-crossfire-ii-scope-and-true


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

kappa8 said:


> Thanks for that very timely post! I bought the Savage Axis in 350 Legend at Cabela's Black Friday sale. Trigger was quite heavy (knew it didn't have AccuTrigger, but figured what the heck for $240). Will be ordering the trigger kit this week.


No problem, to me that cheap little trigger kit makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Dont think twice about going Winchester, Especially in Wood


----------



## Lakreye (Jun 25, 2019)

Savage with accutrigger, Boyd's custom stock, an Leupold scope an mounts=Tackdriver!!


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Bought my daughter a Ruger American in .243 today for Christmas. Any recommendations on a scope? Shots will be up to 120 yards. Would like to stay under $300 if possible since I have no idea if she will want to stick with deer hunting. Also bought a couple of boxes of 100 grain Hornaday bullets for it. 
Thanks in advance. Chris


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> No problem, to me that cheap little trigger kit makes all the difference in the world.


Can you post the link for that trigger kit?


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

TheMAIT said:


> Can you post the link for that trigger kit?


Company name is mcarbo.com
https://www.mcarbo.com/savage-axis-accessories.aspx


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I just ordered one of those for my wife's AXIS. 

How can you beat a lighter trigger for $20!?


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cjs180 said:


> Any recommendations on a scope? Shots will be up to 120 yards. Would like to stay under $300 if possible since I have no idea if she will want to stick with deer hunting.


Tons of Christmas deals out there. Cabela's/Bass Pro has a special buy on Vortex Vanquish 4-12x40 rifle scope for $150.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's another deal which popped today: Cabela's Covenant 7 Tactical Rifle Scope - 3-21x50 for $300 (normally $400). If your daughter doesn't stick with deer hunting, move this scope to another rifle! 34mm tubes will require pricey rings though.

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cab...158&cm_soc=email&type=promo|ch|CybWk|12012020


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

TheMAIT said:


> Can you post the link for that trigger kit?


https://www.mcarbo.com/savage-axis-trigger-pro-kit.aspx


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> I just ordered one of those for my wife's AXIS.
> 
> How can you beat a lighter trigger for $20!?


I don't think you can lol. Install is pretty darn simple and quick too. I will say that I am fairly certain that both of my axis triggers are lighter than the 3.5 lbs they advertise.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

FYI the MCarbo trigger only dropped the weight of my TC Icons a fraction of a pound. On different rifles to boot. Easy installation.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

kappa8 said:


> Thanks for that very timely post! I bought the Savage Axis in 350 Legend at Cabela's Black Friday sale. Trigger was quite heavy (knew it didn't have AccuTrigger, but figured what the heck for $240). Will be ordering the trigger kit this week.


Rifle basix's make a great kit for the axis. Sav-1 about $100 bucks ear in Canaduh! Eh!


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

CDN1 said:


> Rifle basix's make a great kit for the axis. Sav-1 about $100 bucks ear in Canaduh! Eh!


That's a complete trigger group and, at $100, not a bad price. I briefly thought about that option, but I'm not afraid of tinkering and am going to play with spring-only replacement first. At worst, I'm out ten toonies, eh!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cjs180 said:


> Bought my daughter a Ruger American in .243 today for Christmas. Any recommendations on a scope? Shots will be up to 120 yards. Would like to stay under $300 if possible since I have no idea if she will want to stick with deer hunting. Also bought a couple of boxes of 100 grain Hornaday bullets for it.
> Thanks in advance. Chris


My 243 has the crossfire v Brite by vortex. 
Between the Hornady whitetail 100 grain and the 95grain sst. I would go to the sst. 20 deer with the sst all did the 3 foot drop.
Used the whitetails on one deer 4 rounds in the boiler room to have him drop .
Went back to my ssts that afternoon and dropped a deer in its track that night.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

wildcoy73 said:


> Between the Hornady whitetail 100 grain and the 95grain sst. I would go to the sst. 20 deer with the sst all did the 3 foot drop.
> Used the whitetails on one deer 4 rounds in the boiler room to have him drop .
> Went back to my ssts that afternoon and dropped a deer in its track that night.


Wildcoy73, THANK YOU for that field report and bullet performance assessment! We need more data like that to help us make informed decisions which hunting rounds are most effective in the field (not on paper or in a magazine article!).


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

I purchased her 2 boxes of that Hornaday 100 grain bullets. That is all they had in stock.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Brother has both guns. He's not a fan of the savage, "cheap".. bolts sluggish and not smooth. Get what ya pay for, does drive tacks but I'd definitely go ruger American


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

welder72 said:


> Is that a Vortex Crossfire scope? I have that setup in .308 and I love it.


Yep. It came with the rifle as a package. I got it at Dunham the day after the election. Was on sale for $100 off. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> Brother has both guns. He's not a fan of the savage, "cheap".. bolts sluggish and not smooth. Get what ya pay for, does drive tacks but I'd definitely go ruger American


They both have the sluggish and not smooth bolt. They all feel cheap in that price range. I handled everything I could find and none stood out as "better". I was pretty disappointed, being used to my Savage 110 which is perfectly smooth action. So I stuck with the proven reliability and accuracy of Savage.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

kappa8 said:


> That's a complete trigger group and, at $100, not a bad price. I briefly thought about that option, but I'm not afraid of tinkering and am going to play with spring-only replacement first. At worst, I'm out ten toonies, eh!


I've done the spring thing to my axis, polished the sear a little too. It does make the trigger a good bit better.
I added the rifle basix's trigger to my savage 111 though, it was like shooting a whole new rifle. Took a bit of tinkering to get it set just right.. but set to about just under 2lbs and breaks like glass. I never try to get into too many add ons with budget rifles. But my axis and 111 are about the most accurate rifles I have ever shot. As a matter of fact I've out shot rigs that are 3-4 times the price of my axis. It always makes me giggle a little.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

a couple quick fixes for the axis, the first 3 are as cheap as it gets. 1 replace the trigger spring,( if you can find the right size one from a ball point pen works) 2 stiffen the forearm ( Rockite or 2 arrow shafts and epoxy need to tutorial go to savage shooters forum) 3) add some weights and spray foam the hollow stock. replace the junky package scope and rings ( add a picatinny rail and good quality rings and a decent quality scope.) 

The good thing about the axis is that it's cheap allows the user to buy a decent scope and mounts 

Correction you may not need to stiffen the forearm or spray foam the new stock ( I forgot they changed it from the original Axis and Axis 2 ...actually the axis 2 has the accu-trigger now too so if you like it no need for the spring fix.)


----------

